# icq online status eigene bilder !



## force2k1 (18. September 2001)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich für den icq-status eigene online, offline bilder benutzen kann ??? weil ich dir standard teile eigentlich ******** finde !


----------



## Bushman (18. September 2001)

Óle Muchacho!

Leider nicht möglich, da das alles noch über edn ICQ-Server läuft!


----------

